# Any successful R's?



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

I've read almost recovered's story. Right now I'm thinking D or A
A=arrangement for daughter. I have kept R off the table because 1) serial cheater
2) how could I trust again?
3) Don't believe she is repentant or wants to truly save marriage

but I'm curious has anyone had a successful recovery? I would need complete access to everything phone, emails, gps her car ect
maybe one of those prison ankle bracelets? :smthumbup: but then how do you know? I guess I don't believe trust could be restored but I also wonder what does God want me to do? I've been dealt this terrible hand now what? Forgive yes that will take time but does he want me to Divorce or consider an R?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

file

divorce takes time and you can stop it (go look at maxter's thread in the divorce section, he just stopped the proceedings after his wife broke down and agreed to what he wanted for R)

it is possible that your wife will do what you desire under the pressure of facing divorce, but you also may not want it if she does, but at least you will have time to make that decision


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

We are successfully reconciling but it's because he is doing everything he needs to and has pretty much from day 1. It can't happen otherwise.


----------

